# Keeping in shape as an Engineer



## sisoj (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey Engineers! Please share your biggest 2 challenges when it comes to keeping unwanted weight off and being in shape.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 10, 2019)

sisoj said:


> Hey Engineers! Please share your biggest 2 challenges when it comes to keeping unwanted weight off and being in shape.


SItting at a desk all day, working long hours.  There is ALWAYS food around.  Candy, catered lunches, birthday treats.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 10, 2019)

vhab49_PE said:


> SItting at a desk all day, working long hours.  There is ALWAYS food around.  Candy, catered lunches, birthday treats.


This.

Also not having regular hours. Somedays i have meetings at 6am and somedays at 7pm. So developing a routine is difficult.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 10, 2019)

For me, in addition to the above, it’s lack of motivation. I try to give my all at work, and by the time I get home and get my kids to bed, i’m Basically spent. Irregular schedules and long hours don’t help.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 11, 2019)

Hardest is finding time to stay active and balancing work/life balance. For me, I've found karate to be a good solution.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

Through the last 20+ years its been tough, Before I had kids I could workout or run in the morning before work, then once I had kids I found that working out during lunch was the only way I could get it in - I would take a slightly longer lunch to run and shower and then get back at it.

Its defin been a struggle, and the only times I was really successful with it is when we I would make it a priority, set a goal like running a half / full marathon. But throw in kids soccer / baseball / softball / scouts /etc and it gets really tough.

Now that my kids are older (2 of 3 out of HS) I don't have to deal with dropping anyone off and there are no more sports that need coaches or games to attend, so I go to a 5 AM workout class cause my commute sucks and if I try and get it done after work I cant seem to get there in time..

I like to work but keep in mind if you dropped dead at your desk they would replace you in 2 weeks, so save some time for yourself!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah. Everything everyone said. I've definitely packed on some pounds over my 15 year career.

I'm fortunate that I now work for a company that really supports employee health stuff. (Interestingly, the company medical benefit is self-insured. I suspect the two are related.) They have an on-site gym which is REALLY nice. And unlike other places I've worked with a gym, here management really supports employees using it. I've been doing CrossFit for a year or so.

Also my wife and I recently started keto. It's definitely not for everyone, but we've seen some good results.

I share all this because it would be nice to discuss our action plans and successes (and struggles and failures),  in addition to discussing the challenges. Hopefully it can provide some support and encouragement to others. *Remember it's about progress, not perfection.*


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> then once I had kids I found that working out during lunch was the only way I could get it in - I would take a slightly longer lunch to run and shower and then get back at it.


This is exactly my issue. Used to workout 7-8 hours a week and went to nothing couple years ago. Gained 10lbs and went from 12% body fat to 19%. 

I came up with the same solution. Workout before lunch. i have been able to get in 3 hrs every week, but need to increase that gradually.


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Nov 12, 2019)

There are a lot of HIIT exercises that range between 20-30 minutes, namely Insanity Max 30 and Tony Horton's 22 min Hard Corp, both of which can be found on beachbody.com - find something that you enjoy doing and make it a priority habit like you do anything else such as brushing your teeth, showering, spending time with friends and family, watching TV, etc.  

Fitness is entirely about making time to take care of your body and eating reasonably.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 12, 2019)

Biggest challenges are sitting all day, and lack of time/willpower for cooking / exercising.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> For me, in addition to the above, it’s lack of motivation. I try to give my all at work, and by the time I get home and get my kids to bed, i’m Basically spent. Irregular schedules and long hours don’t help.


Agree with this, give or take some of my "all". 

My take on the best way to fix the "low willpower after work" issue: make it an unavoidable part of your routine.

Either
1. Do it before the day starts ("If you exercise for 30 minutes before you start your day then you've already won") or
2. Make it unavoidable (I bike to work, so I usually can't get to work unless I bike.). You could do this by choosing a longer walk route / stairs, or by joining some sport/exercise league/group so that you're "forced" to go (I also play soccer on weekends, and a team is depending on me.) 

Admittedly being young and single contributes to some of the time I have to stay fit. Just make sure you give ti a little time every day. Do 30 push-ups right before you shower. 

Also recommend reading Atomic Habits by James Clear


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2019)

I second the early morning option. Just make it a habit and it's not that hard. I used to work out exclusively in the evenings after work, and I missed so many work outs due to various things like working late, long commutes, happy hours, kids events, etc. But since I've switched to mornings, I don't miss anything unless I just get lazy. 

Motivation is important, too.  These days I have to meet weight and fitness requirements to keep my job, so that kind of takes care of itself. But before that, I played goofy adult sports and participated in the occasional race so that I would have a bunch of friends to answer to, at least, for falling out of shape.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 12, 2019)

To be honest, I really enjoy working out. I have very little "me time" because of work, family and household stuff, and other responsibilities. I'm sure many of us are in similar situations. I workout at my workplace gym on my lunch hour, usually 3 to 4 days a week. It the only time that I regularly dedicate to myself, and I really enjoy it psychologically/emotionally/spiritually speaking. I think a big part of that is that I've finally found a type of workout that I enjoy in CrossFit. I never liked endurance or cardio workouts, and I like lifting weights, but sometimes it would feel to slow or boring. CrossFit is the perfect balance for me. Everyone is different, so you gotta figure out what you like. Now that doesn't mean that everyday I want to work out. There are many days where I just don't feel like it. I usually try to push though and I'm usually glad I did, but sometime I skip just because. It's all about balance.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 12, 2019)

I feel like I have a slightly different point of view compared to everyone here.  I've never been fit/was never into sports when I was younger and I def ballooned after I finished my field years and was in the office full time.  Due to my commute, I had less sleep/ ate really late/ and usually ate too much.  I never saw the appeal of running, and I couldn't really just 'join a gym' because I didn't know any exercises to do while I was there beside the treadmill?  This past year in March I decided to try and get semi-healthy.  I mean, I'd love to lose weight, but I think being strong/fit is more important.  

I took a really serious approach to this, actually scheduling gym time on my calendar and planning my work day around that.  Making sure to have time blocked out.  I joined a gym that had the 30-minute workout classes, which were okay to get my started, but since I was sporadic about going to the gym, I wanted something that was more 45-min to an hour class.  Long classes due to me having really good stamina, but crappy cardio, and a class because I still don't know what I'm doing.  I worked out after work because my commute was soooooo bad that it was better to 'stop' halfway through, take an hour class, and then get back on the road than just sitting in traffic.

I'm also single, so working out is difficult sometimes because of meal prep and having to get stuff done at the house.  Granted, I don't have as many responsibilities as people who have kids and a partner, but sometimes it's hard to say "yes, I'm going to the gym today", schedule in the drive time, but then get home and be able to cook, clean, put away stuff, while also allowing me a good hour before sleep to decompress from the day.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah I think the key is just finding something you really like and can get some enjoyment out of (in addition to making the TIME) - This past  summer I did a ton of biking, but by Fall I was so done with it, great for burning calories, but just a very long time commitment each ride.

Ive never been a big fan of buying home gym equipment, but I am giving serious thought to buying a rower:







We use these at my gym a lot and I really like them, plus I like the idea of just saying, "well I need to burn 500 calories today and go to town on this thing for 20 minutes", they seem to be fairly indestructible and only around a grand.  Also good for winter when it gets dark and cold at 4:30 every afternoon


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2019)

I had been an early morning exercise class...scheduled = i make the time.  The teacher changed and am not a fan.  Mr snicks new job also means he starts early which makes bathroom schedule in the morning more complicated so it really isn't an option anymore.  Need to get my butt to the gym in the evening and do my own thing instead of a class.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah I think the key is just finding something you really like and can get some enjoyment out of (in addition to making the TIME) - This past  summer I did a ton of biking, but by Fall I was so done with it, great for burning calories, but just a very long time commitment each ride.
> 
> Ive never been a big fan of buying home gym equipment, but I am giving serious thought to buying a rower:
> 
> ...


I bought one of those last year when i thought I was injured and couldn't run (turned out to be a stretch I had started doing, that once I stopped the injury went away).

That's a real nice piece of equipment, and probably the cheapest commercial grade equipment you can buy for the home. It's a great workout - supposedly works 80% of the muscles in your body if you do it right, and burns almost the same amount of calories per time as running.  I recommend it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 12, 2019)

We use those all the time at the gym. I can't say I enjoy it, but I guess it's effective.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah I think the key is just finding something you really like and can get some enjoyment out of (in addition to making the TIME) - This past  summer I did a ton of biking, but by Fall I was so done with it, great for burning calories, but just a very long time commitment each ride.
> 
> Ive never been a big fan of buying home gym equipment, but I am giving serious thought to buying a rower:
> 
> ...


As someone who used to do crew - boo!  Hiss!  Take that wretched machine away!

*has flashbacks of sustained rowing/matching my partners pace for sprints and long distance*


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

Does an actual crew rower have the same "kicking" feel that this one does? Ive always felt like this was mostly a leg workout (they way we use them at our gym)

usually its like, do 20 calories, then go for a sprint or some other nonsense!


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Does an actual crew rower have the same "kicking" feel that this one does? Ive always felt like this was mostly a leg workout (they way we use them at our gym)
> 
> usually its like, do 20 calories, then go for a sprint or some other nonsense!


If it doesn't feel like a back/arm workout more than legs, then you're probably staying too upright during your rows.  If you really want to "even things out" put your legs flat on the floor and do it.  Works your back like an SOB, and now your core has to fight to stay upright since you took out the leg drive but are still sitting on a seat that can slide around.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

The method were instructed to use is the legs start and end at a 90 degree angle from the starting position, back is straight, and its all legs until your legs are fully extended and then finish it off with the arms, If i had to guess its a 2/3 lower body exercise. 

You can defin feel it in the back but the main movement is generated from the legs.

I will probably regret it but I signed up to do a marathon row this January - not sure how long that is going to take but I guess a while...

Different routines may use it for different things but this is close to the method were using:


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Does an actual crew rower have the same "kicking" feel that this one does? Ive always felt like this was mostly a leg workout (they way we use them at our gym)
> 
> usually its like, do 20 calories, then go for a sprint or some other nonsense!


Technically, when rowing you want it to be a smooth kinda circular/oval movement.  If you 'kick' with your legs on the water, your oar could end up getting caught and jerking everything around and getting everyone else pissed at you.  Just looking at that video, I feel like the guy is not going far enough 'into' his legs and the 'push out' motion is ultra exaggerated.  When you push you're supposed to be using your core to pull in your arms

Check this out/look at their form (yes, they're rowing, but you do exactly the same on the machine only you don't follow the oar path to the left/right):


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

That's cool so the chair slides back and forth?  I had never really noticed?

I call it _kicking_ cause most people dislike the rower so I tell them to "kick the shit" out of it...


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2019)

Forget these thin lanky guys, they just need half a dozen World's Strongest Man competitors: https://digg.com/video/strong-man-rowing


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2019)

I used to go to a rowing studio, and really enjoyed it. Definitely was an incredibly good full-body workout. I agree about it being less about your legs and more about your back and core.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

man that chubby guy was going to town on the rower!

Which is a Quads and Upper Thigh workout for the most part


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> man that chubby guy was going to town on the rower!
> 
> Which is a Quads and Upper Thigh workout for the most part


If you want to call 425 lbs "chubby" LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2019)

Husky?


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Supe said:


> Forget these thin lanky guys, they just need half a dozen World's Strongest Man competitors: https://digg.com/video/strong-man-rowing


For a moment I was terrified, and then I realized the boat would capsize/sink before they were even able to take one row.  

@Road Guy, even with this guy, see how far forward he goes?  The legs are mostly just there to help you increase your arm/back movements (thus why the seat slides).  I feel like if this was meant to be a leg exercise, the seat wouldn't move but the feet would be able to go in/out like for a v-up or suitcase exercise.


----------



## sisoj (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you for the responses guys, super helpful. I'm starting my coaching/consulting business for my fellow engineers/tech people and trying to understand their problems better. I have been conducting some interviews with people on the phone and if anyone of you interested, I'd be thrilled to have a call with you and ask you couple questions about the struggles you are having when it comes to keeping in shape/healthy. Again, thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

The power lifter dude is “doing it wrong”

From the manufacturer here are the muscles worked - I agree it’s an endurance workout but if done right it’s hitting the legs. You don’t pull on the rope until your legs are fully extendedzz


----------



## Dleg (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah I've never "crewed" but I do own a Concept2 and used their videos to develop what they define as good form, and it definitely uses the legs, but smoothly and evenly with the core, back, and arms.  And supposedly this technique is for actual rowers on actual boats, but what do I know.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

Plus all those skinny bitches in the rowing / crew video all have chicken arms and shoulders?


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Plus all those skinny bitches in the rowing / crew video all have chicken arms and shoulders?


BUT YOU CAN BOUNCE A QUARTER OFF THEIR ABS


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 15, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> BUT YOU CAN BOUNCE A QUARTER OFF THEIR ABS


Of course a very essential feature


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

The core is such a powerful muscle group!


----------



## csb (Nov 15, 2019)

Not on this body.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

It has the ability to be!


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 16, 2019)

I’ll tell ya the most beneficial thing I ever did was buy an incline/decline bench and a weight set with two adjustable dumbbells. It basically allows you to do every workout for every body part and since it’s at your house, you guilt yourself to do it regardless of the time.


----------



## ulua808 (Nov 18, 2019)

> On 11/10/2019 at 6:31 AM, sisoj said:Hey Engineers! Please share your biggest 2 challenges when it comes to keeping unwanted weight off and being in shape.


Prior to taking the most recent exam, I was walking koko head twice a week. For those who don’t know koko head, it is an approximate 1000 step climb up an approximate 40° slope on train tracks. Combined with a keto diet, lost 16 lbs in about a month with only a little belly fat. While waiting for the result, have put on about 10 lbs but still jog a bit. I have found that calorie counting is the best thing to follow to keep weight in check.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Husky?


I believe the word is "thicc" in the parlance of our times. I don't actually know.


----------



## goodal (Nov 21, 2019)

I too packed on about 25 lbs once I started this desk job 19 years ago.  Once I got out of school, I was able to start working out again and have stuck with it for the last 13 years or so.  Pretty much 3 ~1 hr workouts a week plus a basketball night and a night of competitive table tennis.  I have had a decent home gym during all this time and only use free weights or body weight.  Of course, there are times that I don't get all of that in, but as a rule I'm "working my muscles", as my boys say, 3 afternoons a week.  I have never been able to workout in the mornings.  I really like working out, but getting through the first warm up set is the toughest.  Once I'm past that, I'm good for an hour.  If your going to get fit/lose weight/get cut you are going to have to A) find something you like doing and B) stick with a routine NO MATTER WHAT.  No excuses.  No procrastinating.  Get out there and do something.  Otherwise, your just wasting your time and money on fancy equipment/clothes hangers or DVDs.   I too have found that if i have something to aim for I will workout harder.  I started doing Spartan races a few years ago.  There's only one per year within a distance that doesn't require over night stay but I'll train for 6 months or so toward getting ready for it.  Did the mid-distance Beast this year.  It was a killer.  Calves completely cramped up at mile 7 and I still finished in top 40%.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2019)

goodal said:


> I too packed on about 25 lbs once I started this desk job 19 years ago.  Once I got out of school, I was able to start working out again and have stuck with it for the last 13 years or so.  Pretty much 3 ~1 hr workouts a week plus a basketball night and a night of competitive table tennis.  I have had a decent home gym during all this time and only use free weights or body weight.  Of course, there are times that I don't get all of that in, but as a rule I'm "working my muscles", as my boys say, 3 afternoons a week.  I have never been able to workout in the mornings.  I really like working out, but getting through the first warm up set is the toughest.  Once I'm past that, I'm good for an hour.  If your going to get fit/lose weight/get cut you are going to have to A) find something you like doing and B) stick with a routine NO MATTER WHAT.  No excuses.  No procrastinating.  Get out there and do something.  Otherwise, your just wasting your time and money on fancy equipment/clothes hangers or DVDs.   I too have found that if i have something to aim for I will workout harder.  I started doing Spartan races a few years ago.  There's only one per year within a distance that doesn't require over night stay but I'll train for 6 months or so toward getting ready for it.  Did the mid-distance Beast this year.  It was a killer.  Calves completely cramped up at mile 7 and I still finished in top 40%.


I have to decide on registering for a Spartan by December 1 for next August. Is the Sprint pretty manageable?


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

You casually stroll up Snow King, you'll be fine.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 21, 2019)

goodal said:


> If your going to get fit/lose weight/get cut you are going to have to A) find something you like doing and B) stick with a routine NO MATTER WHAT.  No excuses.  No procrastinating.  Get out there and do something.


Sticking with the routine = the hardest thing for me.  One of my knees is a little wonky all of a sudden and I know I need to rest, but I also know if I stop working out for too long that I won't get back into it.  I usually try to take off a couple days to rest when it gets really bad, but icing has been helping it when I get home.  My most recent 'routine'/schedule is to try and go x3 during a work week and once on the weekend with only a day rest in-between (if I need to rest, or if I have other errands to run).  Usually this means a M/W/F schedule with Saturday, but each time I think I've got a schedule down all of a sudden something happens and I can't go for a couple days.  Def going to try and get better about this! 

I'm actually 'logging' my gym time on my google calendar and my gym itself has bag sensors that record your 'workout' (i.e., how many punches you threw and the intensity).  I like it because it gives me personal goals I can aim towards and lets me see if my 'score' is going up.  My Saturday class is at a different gym (straight kickboxing vs. boxing), so I get to work on form and mainly core work.

I think my workout pants are getting looser?  Which is a pain since they kinda slide around when I'm doing jumping jacks/jump rope.  I mean, they also might be getting stretched out.  Which is more concerning.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 21, 2019)

csb said:


> I have to decide on registering for a Spartan by December 1 for next August. Is the Sprint pretty manageable?


EB spartan team!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2019)

That one in Vegas (Late March) looks fun.

So now I am intrigued - I watched a video of all the obstacles - really the rope climb and the multi rig thing (with all the rings) look to be the worst of the obstacles?

There site has too many pop up ads but is the just that if you can’t do an obstacle you do 30 burpees?


----------



## csb (Nov 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> That one in Vegas (Late March) looks fun.
> 
> So now I am intrigued - I watched a video of all the obstacles - really the rope climb and the multi rig thing (with all the rings) look to be the worst of the obstacles?
> 
> There site has too many pop up ads but is the just that if you can’t do an obstacle you do 30 burpees?


Correct. 30 burpees and you move on. 19 burpees and you can move on, but you take a time penalty for the other burpees you didn't do. 

And a lady at my gym told me the trick the rope climb is to bring some rubber gardening gloves in a fanny pack. Slap them on for the rope climb and then slide down after you hit the top.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

30 bur pees is nothing really. 

People wont like to hear this but this spartan race looks like the race built for crossfit types that also like to run..

I still  need to work on some arm strength, but our gym owner said its 50% learning the leg hold technique with the rope and 50% arm strength, but again its just something we dont do enough off to "master" -  I normally do rope pulls (where you lay on the ground and pull my fat ass up to a standing position and they do hurt the F out of my hands, some gloves would be good)

Ive done a mile run with a 40 # sandbag before (but that wasn't part of a 10K) that was "the" workout. lol

But now I am intrigued as hell, this one in Larkspur may be sweet!


----------



## csb (Nov 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> 30 bur pees is nothing really.
> 
> People wont like to here this but this spartan race looks like the race built for crossfit types that also like to run..
> 
> ...


I was supposed to do a Warrior Dash, but they went out of business, so SPartan gave us free entries to next year. That's the one I'm signing up for.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

gotcha!

It sounds fun, but I really want to do the Leadville marathon, looking at weather outlook for this winter, its not going to be easy getting time for long runs     Not sure if this would be a good training for the leadville marathon or too much to throw in?


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm not a runner by any means.  In fact, I hate running, but even I finish pretty high in my class.  Running is just putting one foot in front of the other.  So as long as you can still stand you can do that part.  Several of the obstacles require upper body strength that is hard to fake if it ain't there.  The rope climb is not one of them.  Just use your feet and you'll be up in 5 seconds.  The hard stuff is the monkey bar obstacles that are sometimes wet, all have large diameter bars that are hard to hang on to and are sometimes at the end of the race when youre shot.  The only time I have ever had my arms completely fail was on a monkey bar obstacle at the end of the race.  Im probably going to do a Tough Mudder next year in Nashville, just because they arent timed and my 15 year old wants to go with me.  I'm pretty sure he couldn't do the Spartan.  Hes not built like an Olympian yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

Are there knots in the rope or are you using the "S technique" with the legs?  - Its just something I don't have an easy way to practice.

Those long looking monkey bars "things" with the rings looked the hardest to me - i was watching some videos last night - may be easier just to do the burpees.. The higher wall climb looked tough as well.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 22, 2019)

csb said:


> And a lady at my gym told me the trick the rope climb is to bring some rubber gardening gloves in a fanny pack. Slap them on for the rope climb and then slide down after you hit the top.


That's assuming you get to the top!

I got my Spartan Trifecta back in 2014, and only made it to the top of the rope one of the three times. Granted, I didn't have rubber gardening gloves, but it's hard regardless enough physically (I had and still have no training with rope climbing) and then when the rope and you, and everything else is muddy and wet, it makes it even harder.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 22, 2019)

goodal said:


> I'm not a runner by any means.  In fact, I hate running, but even I finish pretty high in my class.  Running is just putting one foot in front of the other.  So as long as you can still stand you can do that part.  Several of the obstacles require upper body strength that is hard to fake if it ain't there.  The rope climb is not one of them.  Just use your feet and you'll be up in 5 seconds.  The hard stuff is the monkey bar obstacles that are sometimes wet, all have large diameter bars that are hard to hang on to and are sometimes at the end of the race when youre shot.  The only time I have ever had my arms completely fail was on a monkey bar obstacle at the end of the race.  Im probably going to do a Tough Mudder next year in Nashville, just because they arent timed and my 15 year old wants to go with me.  I'm pretty sure he couldn't do the Spartan.  Hes not built like an Olympian yet.


Wait a second, when I did the rope climb, it was always over a pool of muddy water.... So maybe this isn't the same everywhere, but I wouldn't count at all on being dry when doing it. See my comment above.

Also, I agree, Spartan races are best for CrossFitters who like to run. But you can do it without liking to run... It's just going to take you a lot longer, especially if you're doing one of the longer races (Beast or Super). The sprint is significantly shorter, but I thought it was challenging because all of the obstacles are so close together. When you do one of the longer ones, they're more spread apart.

Lastly, I recommend not doing the ones on ski mountains... Unless you like carrying heavy things, trudging up ski slopes... It'll certainly make you appreciate ski lifts, that's for sure!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 7, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I’ll tell ya the most beneficial thing I ever did was buy an incline/decline bench and a weight set with two adjustable dumbbells. It basically allows you to do every workout for every body part and since it’s at your house, you guilt yourself to do it regardless of the time.


Thanks for this advice. I actually broke down today and did just this. Hoping it helps me.


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 8, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Thanks for this advice. I actually broke down today and did just this. Hoping it helps me.


Let me know how it goes! If you need any workout ideas DM me! I scoured the internet for a bit lol and it is time consuming


----------



## sisoj (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for the replies guys!


----------



## chart94 PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Tore my pec a few weeks ago...this is making things very difficult in a month like december where i swear i have a party every weekend..


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2019)

Tips won't be as good with only one? 

:dance:


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

sisoj said:


> Hey Engineers! Please share your biggest 2 challenges when it comes to keeping unwanted weight off and being in shape.


Not eating junk food and eating healthy.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy working out and getting stronger and I think physical exercise is very important. However, diet _the_ biggest factor when it comes to weight loss and weight gain. Simply eating healthy, even with a desk job, can prevent weight gain. Eating healthy means eating the right food, at the right time, and in the right amounts.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2019)

FYI, I joined a gym that has an obstacle course.  Not sure how many times I can get to it before Christmas/when I travel home, but really excited!  I think a big thing about trying to keep in shape, at least for me, is variety.  I don't mind doing the same thing in the gym if it's in different orders, but being told to scramble over some logs/whatever actually made me...not feel as out of breath, even though it was cardio?  Idk how my mind works.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

So I went to the gym for the first time since starting my new workout routine (my grandma goes and invited me to join her, although I elected to hit the weights while she used the machines). Gotta say it was intimidating. Maybe it’s because i’m Naturally an introvert, but I felt very self conscious about what I was doing.


----------



## goodal (Dec 23, 2019)

I think thats pretty normal.  I havent gone to a public gym much but the few times i did were pretty intimidating.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Yeah, I think everyone feels that way when they are starting out. (Some more than others I'm sure.) It definitely helps to have a gym buddy. But it also improves as you keep going.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 26, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So I went to the gym for the first time since starting my new workout routine (my grandma goes and invited me to join her, although I elected to hit the weights while she used the machines). Gotta say it was intimidating. Maybe it’s because i’m Naturally an introvert, but I felt very self conscious about what I was doing.


That's why I eventually bought equipment for the house.

One day I was working out, doing some bench press. I thought I was progressing well, knowing where I started. I was happy with my results. Then one day after I finished a set, a guy walked up to me and said, "I was in the same position as you when I first started. I couldn't hardly bench anything and it took awhile for the weight to get up. Keep on it and I know you'll get there one day."

I know he was trying to be nice, but man that was embarrassing since I had been working out for like a year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I know he was trying to be nice, but man that was embarrassing


This is why, to the best of my ability in my personal and professional life, I try to keep my trap shut. (Unless asked a direct question or if something unsafe is about to happen.) 

On topic: signed up for a handful of mountain bike/half marathon events sprinkled throughout 2020 so that will, hopefully, be a good motivator. Plus, I've done most of these events before so it will be nice to have something to compare it to. Also, no booze will help. Not that I'm a big drinker, but unless I'm celebrating something, it'll be a dry house for the foreseeable future. We're starting with January and see how it goes. Bye bye Bobaritas!


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 26, 2019)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is why, to the best of my ability in my personal and professional life, I try to keep my trap shut. (Unless asked a direct question or if something unsafe is about to happen.)


Why I'm quiet in person: Even fools are thought wise if they keep silent, and discerning if they hold their tongues.

Can't have people _knowing _I'm stupid. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Can't have people knowing I'm *THAT* stupid.


Same here! *waves*

Fix'd for my personal characteristics.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2019)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Bye bye Bobaritas!


Well. I can't say Bobaritas should be a regular occurrence. They're nice for celebratory reasons!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> That's why I eventually bought equipment for the house.
> 
> One day I was working out, doing some bench press. I thought I was progressing well, knowing where I started. I was happy with my results. Then one day after I finished a set, a guy walked up to me and said, "I was in the same position as you when I first started. I couldn't hardly bench anything and it took awhile for the weight to get up. Keep on it and I know you'll get there one day."
> 
> I know he was trying to be nice, but man that was embarrassing since I had been working out for like a year.


Yeah, people say some dumb stuff. He _probably_ was trying to be nice, but also should have a little more tact. I'm guessing either he's just socially akward or he's projecting his own insecurities onto you. I've learned that people's negativity is more about them than it is about whoever their target is.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 28, 2019)

Leg day again today. Lunges. Kill me.

I did do better than my first day, though. Also i’m Down 10lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

Worked out three days in a row so far. I feel I have made a huge mistake.

Also I apparently have weak triceps and can’t do push-ups worth a darn. Areas of improvement...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Worked out three days in a row so far. I feel I have made a huge mistake.
> 
> Also I apparently have weak triceps and can’t do push-ups worth a darn. Areas of improvement...


Keep at it! I'm inspired by all you smart, dedicated people! I basically do 100% cardio so....I probably couldn't do more than 5 push ups.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Keep at it! I'm inspired by all you smart, dedicated people! I basically do 100% cardio so....I probably couldn't do more than 5 push ups.


I’m guessing you also don’t weigh nearly 300 lbs. but I suppose weight doesn’t necessarily have anything to do with it.

Also I wish I had your endurance. I don’t think I can pull off 100 yards jogging without getting winded


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m down 16 lbs from my original starting point and my clothes are noticeably looser. Great feeling, but not done yet!

I actually got off track last week because of work travel, but maybe it actually helped me since I felt like I was plateauing a bit.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 26, 2020)

Yay!!!  Great job, @ChebyshevII PE!  Keep going!  You were killing the fitbit group last week!

I'm not sure if I'm plateauing, but I've added strength training to round out my workout to a 3x a week (boot camp Monday, strength Wednesday, and kickboxing Sunday).  I want to try and give myself at least one or two rest days after each gym class since the boot camp classes go hard/I don't want to completely die and the strength training session def led to some swelling due to me being dehydrated during the winter.  I'm also going to do a couch to 5k thing with my gym.  Trainer explained that the weekend sessions would be a combo of exercises to highlight correct form, run-through of how the 5k run should go, techniques to get through the run without giving up, and 'homework' assignments to run certain distances during the week.  There will also be people who are going from 5k to half marathon. 

I know some people run a lot more than this/done actual marathons, but I am psyching myself up for this!  I'm going to register soon for the 5k (it's only $40), but I already feel the tingles or nervousness and wondering what I'm doing.  I've never...run before in my life, tbh.  So I'm wondering if this will help or hinder me (aka; I get so discouraged I never run again).  Here's fingers crossed that, even if I don't like running, I can still do a couple of 5ks and not be total trash!

I'm also hoping to roll some horseback riding into my schedule again, so, idk if that'll help me lose more weight/get more fit, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Congratulations to both @ChebyshevII PE and @JayKay PE. Sounds like yall are both doing great!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

The good news is that I finally got to use my rope climbs in a class today..... but apparently I was supposed to wear longer socks???


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> The good news is that I finally got to use my rope climbs in a class today..... but apparently I was supposed to wear longer socks???


I know the feeling! I wasn't warned beforehand when we did rope climbs in class. RX+ no feet??


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2020)

^^^ Replace "fully squat" with "go all the way to the floor on push-ups"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 28, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16201






Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Replace "fully squat" with "go all the way to the floor on push-ups"


Replace “people who don’t fully squat” with “people.”


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Replace "fully squat" with "go all the way to the floor on push-ups"


lol I think that's why the army? now requires you to lift your hands off the ground at the bottom. I think it was the army.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Anthr_Engr (Jan 28, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16203


I'll achieve perfection when i can front squat 3 plates


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)

Anthr_Engr said:


> I'll achieve perfection when i can front squat 3 plates


Do you front squat for injury reasons or personal preference?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2020)

I can front squat 3 - 25 LB plats?  

I am also thinking of making a line of T-shirts that just say "NO REP" on the front?


----------



## Anthr_Engr (Jan 28, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you front squat for injury reasons or personal preference?


Injury T_T I got a herniated disc doing back squats. Turns out that front squats put less stress on it ^_^


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 28, 2020)

We do Back Squats, Front Squats, Overhead Squats, Goblet Squats...

All slightly different exercises

My front rack form needs A LOT of work. I can't get my elbows high enough.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2020)

I can barely get my elbows over my rack.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 28, 2020)

I miss front squats. I hope I get to do them soon.

My trainer is trying to fix my core strength and some of my movement patterns so some lifts have been removed from my training plan for awhile. I have a tendency to jack into extension so making sure I keep my core locked down is key. And I can very easily do ass to grass squats but I butt wink and lose tension at the bottom so I get to do box squats lol 

but thru this I've learned about landmine lifts and


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## goodal (Jan 30, 2020)

I have to be very careful doing squats, deadlifts or overhead presses.  I have a disk that loves to herniate itself if I have even the slightest incorrect form.  I've gotten to where I wear a back brace doing any of those three.  So far, when I've had it on I haven't hurt anything.  Not sure if its the belt or the fact that the belt reminds me to keep my back arched.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 30, 2020)

Probably both


----------

